# Neuer Betrug mit Führerscheintest!!



## Outkast (9 November 2011)

Hallo Leute,

heute habe ich mal wieder eine ganz raffinierte Art von Mail erhalten 



> __________________________________________________ ______
> 
> Verkehrsprofi - Testen Sie Ihr Führerscheinwissen!
> __________________________________________________ ______
> ...



Habe dann mal ein wenig recherchiert, und diese Art von Mails gab es wohl schon öfters, habe zum Beispiel hier im Forum genau die gleiche Vorangehensweise gefunden, wollte euch das mal mitteilen, falls jemand noch keinen Führerschein hat 

[Modedit + Modhinweis: Links entschärft, es muß ja nicht noch einer von uns aus in die Falle gelockt werden...
Und die Links waren vermutlich außerdem mit einem Personalisierungscode versehen, d.h. sie könnten dem Poster zugeordnet werden]


----------

